# XP Yeast



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

I was at the feed store earlier buying my usual million pounds of feed when another customer started a conversation with me.  "Ya got goats, huh?"  was her question.   "Yes, I do" was my answer.  We conversed a few minutes and she told me she has a bunch of goats, and she milks, makes soaps and cheeses, yogurt,and kefir and all manner of "goaty" things.  Then she asked if I'd ever used yeast as a feed supplement.  "Nope, I haven't" I said.   She said I should try it.  Said her milk production went up, her goats were shinier and that they can leap tall buildings in a single bound, lol. 

So, my question to ya'll..... have you ever tried it?  If so, did you notice benefits in your animals?


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2016)

I fed a bag of something once upon a time. I am not sure but I think it was Diamond V. I was adding it to the grain and the goats hated it so I obviously stopped using it.


----------



## TAH (Dec 9, 2016)

I fed nutritional yeast to my does and it worked pretty well. I noticed there coats become softer and there overall condition was good. We stopped and went to kelp.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 9, 2016)

No
Why would I ? 
Besides 
I thought ACV made them leap tall buildings in a single bound
It's on the internet so it has to be true


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 9, 2016)

I give mine "Placebo" twice a day and they do great


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I thought ACV made them leap tall buildings in a single bound


Well, I gotta get me some of that stuff, lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I give mine "Placebo" twice a day and they do great


There is something to be said for the theory of "if it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 9, 2016)

I did find this on the Fiasco Farm site:

*Diamond V Yeast Culture XP-DFM* (which you should be able to order through your local feed store) is all natural and helps increase ruminal yeasts and bacteria, which, in turn, aids in digestion and helps the goats better utilize their food. It a sense, think of it as a "food booster".  It also contains extra protein and vitamins.  (NOTE: This is not the same thing as brewers yeast, bread yeast or nutritional yeast.)  We find when we feed this yeast our goats health is generally better and their coats are shinier in the summer and thicker in the winter. We also find that it increases milk yield. There are a few forms of Diamond V Yeast such as XP and XP-DFM.  We use, and really like, the "XP-DFM" . This XP-DFM is on the expensive side (~ $40 per 50 lb. bag), and we have to have our local feed store special order it for us, but it lasts a very long time and we feel it is most definitely worth the cost and effort. Just ask your feed store to special order it.  If they won't, try HERE.


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm intrigued. But I'm also no help,  I've never heard of such a thing  before.


----------

